# my pigeons



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

my pair of pigeons . “黑点子” from China.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds, what kind of pigeons are they?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Lovely birds, what kind of pigeons are they?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I also agree...very interesting and beautiful birds...

I think you already posted their breed but it was quite awhile ago...please refresh our memories (especially mine!  )

Thank you also for posting...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, George Simon was able to supply us with the breed on a previous thread....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=129812&postcount=13

Beautiful, unusual looking birds....

Linda


----------

